# Topping NX5



## iancraig10

Topping have produced some cheap little amps in the NX1 and NX2.

I also have an NX3 which has a little more power although I do hear very slight hiss with low impedance headphones.

Just got my hands on an NX5.

It's narrower than the NX3 and just slightly longer.

The volume know is recessed and cut into the case. High and low power and bass boost. Solid aluminium case on both. Comes with a rubber mat so dals don't scratch it if you put them together, plus two rubber bands, short patch lead and a charging cable.

First thing I noticed on switch on was a relay. It clicks in just after switch on and clicks out again when you turn off. The case screws are in the sides, not the back and front.

First impression is that it is very quiet and perhaps a little more lucid sounding than the NX3. Not a lot in it but I instantly felt that the bass might be a bit faster. Not sure since the NX3 is no slouch.

It has more power and drives my AKG k712 to loud volumes!!

The NX3 is going at around £59 and the NX5 at £110. Nearly double so my feeling is that the NX3 is better value although I think the NX5 is just a fraction better in terms of lower noise floor, more power and maybe a slightly more controlled bass. Slight improvements for nearly double money.

Problem is that they're now creeping into Fiio amp prices and so there is stiff competition.


----------



## fickennein

Hey, i currently have the Topping NX1, but the volume is broken, got too imbalance.
 So i have some questions if you dont mind.
 1. Is the NX3 a far better improvements from the NX1?
 2. Which one has a brighter high/treble? The NX1 or NX3?
  
 If the NX3 is not that good, i might just buy the NX1a, since i currently on a budget.
  
 Looking forward for your opinion. Thanks mate!
  
 Cheers


----------



## iancraig10

I prefer the NX3 myself.

It's more powerful and is slightly smoother sounding. It also has a lower noise floor with very low impedance headphones. The NX5 is even quieter.


----------



## pjs1969

iancraig10 said:


> I prefer the NX3 myself.
> 
> It's more powerful and is slightly smoother sounding. It also has a lower noise floor with very low impedance headphones. The NX5 is even quieter.


The extra cash for the nx5 may be worth it compared to the nx3.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a NX2 dac/amp, have never used the dac section, but it is a great little amp, just pulled the triger on the NX5. Just got to wait for the delivery from Hong Kong


----------



## ErnestPoland

How the NX5 sound compared to Fiio A5?

Thanks!


----------



## Wilson Mackert

I'm thinking buying a Topping amplifier.  I have a Sennheiser HD 380 pro headphone (54 ohms impedance). Is this topping NX5 the perfect amlifier for it? Or the NX3 is better? I mean for the specifications... I intend to use with my cell phone, an android system, to listen streaming music mainly. Thanks


----------



## iancraig10

The nx5 has better specs but I don't honestly hear that much of a difference between them.

If anything, both are slightly more sharp edged in the treble than some other amps, but then again, they are quite cheap amps to buy.


----------



## Wilson Mackert

Thank you. I don't want to spend more than $150 and i read some reviews about several Fiios models and i didn´like too much what the users said about one or another "problem". I just don´t want to take an "over" amplifier for my Sennheiser 380 and pay extra money for it. But i think the NX5 worth the $120 at Amazon... The NX3 is $80...The difference is not so much... Thanks again for answer quicky...


----------



## globobock

Difference between NX3 and NX5 being 30€ (89 compared to 58), I went with the NX5 to upgrade from my NX1.
 The NX1 was ok, but almost useless to pair with a phone because of the interference, so your review helped in deciding to get it, thanks.
  
 I just received it yesterday (eBay buyer said he is in the Netherlands, but apparently it was sent from Shenzhen, dude! No wonder the delivery took so long) and have just tested it not with a phone yet, but with my Sony A17 and UE9000. Another purpose of my purchase was to thicken up the thin A17 sound a little bit.
  
 No distortion which is good, clarity was good, but the bass switch didn't make any difference. BEcause of the already bass-laden UE9000?
  
 Gonna try it tonight with my DT880 and T51ps, I hope it could add some warmth. 
  
 I'll write back.


----------



## DjBobby

globobock said:


> Gonna try it tonight with my DT880 and T51ps, I hope it could add some warmth.
> 
> I'll write back.


 
 How does NX5 sound paired with DT880s? Also which impedance?


----------



## natto

djbobby said:


> How does NX5 sound paired with DT880s? Also which impedance?


 
  
 I'd like to hear also.


----------



## globobock

Hi,
 I actually like the combination with my DT880/600ohm.
  
 Using the Sony A17 as a source (weak by definition), I had to push it to optimal levels, but the sound is full and the bass is round, as it should be.
  
 Compared with the cheap NX1, you really feel the difference in the bass. Highs and mids they are about the same, really.


----------



## BoomBap08

@globobock so you mean to say that the NX5's sig is neutral to bright, much like the NX1? coz the NX3 has much more emphasis on the lows, especially on the midbass even if the bass boost is off. Plus, the NX3 is warm.


----------



## globobock

I haven't tried the NX3. It is definitely warmer than the NX1, but I would still categorized it as neutral. Those are subjective statements though, obviously.
 On my 600ohm DT880, the NX5 brought out a full, warm sound for the bass while the NX1 bass wasn't really full.


----------



## Palash

Anyone tried NX3S ?


----------

